# Matagorda 8/25



## locoengineer (Sep 14, 2015)

No monsters but the kids had fun lots of whiting a few black drum and plenty of sharks.












































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice ones


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like a good trip.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like fun to me.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool report!


----------



## SurfsideShane (Sep 19, 2015)

Great trip! I completely forget about other fish when the blacktips are fiesty.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

black tip good eating? and how many can you keep and are there size limits?


----------



## locoengineer (Sep 14, 2015)

Illbethere said:


> black tip good eating? and how many can you keep and are there size limits?


1 per person 24" minimum length they eat very well

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Looks like more fun than I've had in a while!


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Where you casting baits or yaking them out? I dropped big baits the same weekend without a single pickup. I was using jack for bait how about you?


----------



## locoengineer (Sep 14, 2015)

jpdarby2 said:


> Where you casting baits or yaking them out? I dropped big baits the same weekend without a single pickup. I was using jack for bait how about you?


We yaked out fresh caught whiting from just past 3rd bar out to probably 600yards we caught 1 of the bigger sharks on a mullet in the 2nd gut on a surf rod

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow y'all were busy. Nice trip.


----------

